# My b14: Travis Burrell



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

there really arnt that many performance mods on this car.. but once i get it out of storage.. all hell is gonna break lose.. and so will the tires..  

http://www.nissanforums.com//images/[composite.jpg]


----------

